# Playing .m4a file with winamp



## Dimitri

I have a .m4a file and I want to play it with winamp, but when I play I get "Scalefactor out of range" message. Is there a codec I can download or something, what's the problem? The thing is I can't play it with winamp or VLC but I CAN play it with GOM player (but I want to play it in winamp).


----------



## Dimitri

Bumping this because I ran into this problem again.


----------



## voyagerfan99

There's some plugins available here.

http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?threadid=157572


----------

